# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  patronažna kontra dojenja

## Tonja_1

molim pomoć jer sam očajna. 

radi se o mojoj sestri koja živi u Osijeku i ima bebu staru 10 dana. nesigurna je i friška mama koju obasipaju savjetima sa svih strana a najveća potpora dojenju sam joj ja, starija sestra koja živi u Zagrebu sa svojim novorođenčem i ne mogu do nje.

ukratko, kada je nakon par dana dijete počelo plakati (jer bebe plaču!!) vršen je pritisak kako je dijete gladno i ona je ubacila adaptirano nakon čega je dijete gle čuda spavalo. sada dijete već 3 dana dobiva jednu bočicu adaptiranog navečer, a preko dana dobiva izdojeno na bočicu jer se dijete "muči kada sisa". 

prije mjesec dana sam i sama stalno zvala vaše savjetnice za dojenje i pokušala sam isti afirmativni pristup primjeniti na nju ali svi moji savjeti 
su bez veze jer svi oko nje govore drugačije a ja ne mogu vjerovati, kao da su još u prošlom stoljeću, a pogotovo njena patronažna.

patronažna joj je savjetovala kako je najbolje da se izdaja jer će onda znati koliko dijete pojede, a treba popiti oko 60 ml (??!!). jučer joj je bila patronažna i kada je sestra rekla kako dijete 3 dana nije kakalo, patronažna je rekla da joj mora skuhati kamilicu i ZASLADITI da se dijete pokaka što je ona i napravila i dala maloj cijelu bočicu zaslađene kamilice. na moje zgražanje je odreagirala"pa valda patronažna zna". patronažne u osijeku jednom tjedno imaju potporu dojenju, i danas je sestra otišla tamo izvagati dijete da vidi kako napreduje i ta ista patronažna je bebu izvagala u pampersici i bodiju...

ruku na srce, moja sestra baš i nije prodojeća i više ne mogu puno tu napraviti ali ova patronažna je netko čije mišljenje se uzima kao mjerodavno i koliko mladih neiskusnih mama nastrada radi potpuno pogrešnih savjeta...prestrašno mi je to i jako me ljuti jer sam i sama to prošla sa sinom koji je radi patronažne i "stolice gladi" završio i odrastao na adaptiranom, a nakon 3 i pol godine svoju mjesec dana staru kćer isključivo dojim i u mjesec dana je dobila 1 kg.

jel se može nekome prijaviti patronažna ili što uopće mogu napraviti?

----------


## agaco

A meni je neki dan patronazna donijela 'radosnicu' za bebe s reklamom na sebi (kršitelj koda)!! To se zakonski sigurno ne bi smjelo!!

----------


## pomikaki

AKo tvoja sestra nije "prodojeća" mislim da nema ni puno koristi savjetovati je, nažalost.
Po meni, ti si joj rekla što si imala, možeš joj eventualno dati isprintane tekstove s rodinog portala ili linkove na neke rasprave, ali iskreno, sumnjam da će od toga biti koristi. Svatko odlučuje za sebe, i za svoju djecu  :Undecided: 

evo par linkova
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/17549-p...atrona%C5%BEna
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/22389-p...atrona%C5%BEna
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/12765-m...atrona%C5%BEna
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/8274-do...atrona%C5%BEna
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/15078-S...atrona%C5%BEna
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/12016-S...atrona%C5%BEna
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/22739-S...atrona%C5%BEna
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24103-P...atrona%C5%BEna

itd, itd...
nisu sve patronažne prodojeće, ali nisu sve ni kontra dojenja.
Ali bitnije je kako je orjentirana mama...

----------


## pomikaki

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/20949-P...atrona%C5%BEna
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24295-P...atrona%C5%BEna
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/34749-D...atrona%C5%BEna
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/16868-B...hlight=savjeti

još malo...

----------


## Tonja_1

nije meni problem što je sestra tako lako odustala, s tim sam se pomirila. problem mi je patronažna koja daje potpno pogrešne savjete! 

ljudi svašta daju svojoj djeci i tu ne možemo puno, ali posao patronažne nije da govori svoje osobno mišljenje već mišljenje struke, a to sigrno nije da se bebi staroj tjedan dana daje kamilica zaslađena šećerom kako bi se pokakalo!

meni je dolazila starija patronažna i bila sam skeptična, ali žena je fenomenalno educirana i uživala sam na kraju u razgovorima s njom. ona je davala fo znanja da je njeno mišljenje drugačije jer je često odgovarala ili započinjala rečenice sa "nas uče da majkama treba..." ili "danas je poznato da to ovako i ovako" ili danas nas uče da bebama treba..." ali u niti jednom trenutku nije predložila ništa što bi bilo u suprotnosti s današnjim spoznajama.

----------


## sensei

I moja patronaža je je meni savjetovala da malom dam AM jer je kao premali i imali smo početničkih problema sa dojenjem, hvala Bogu na kraju smo ipak uspjeli sa dojenjem.

----------


## pomikaki

> nije meni problem što je sestra tako lako odustala, s tim sam se pomirila. problem mi je patronažna koja daje potpno pogrešne savjete!


Na nekoj od sličnih tema ja sam se istp pitala može li se što učiniti protiv patronažne ili medicinske sestre, ili protiv pedijatra, koji na takav način ugrožavaju dojenje svojih pacijentica (teoretski, u kontekstu teme, jer ja nisam imala takvo iskustvo - i patronažna i pedijatrica su bila sasvim u redu). Pretpostavljam da bi moralo postojati neko mjesto gdje bi se mogle podnijeti neke prijave? Nisam dobila odgovor, koliko se sjećam. Ali čini mi se da su u jednoj od ovih linkanih tema cure iz udruge tražile podatke na pp o takvim zdravstvenim djelatnicima.
evo našla sam, ova tema: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24295-P...atrona%C5%BEna
možda da se javiš i pitaš je li to još aktuelno.

----------


## mimi 25

Podizem malo ovu temu jer me podsjetila na moje iskustvo s patronaznom (iako je to ustvari OT, ali vidim da se tu i o tome pisalo).
Da sam slusala moju patronaznu, prvog sina bi dojila 2 tj, a drugog i krace  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Neki od njenih izjava i savjeta:
Dijete u prva dva tjedna dobije sve sto mu treba iz majcinog mlijeka, bolje se izdajati i davati bocicu pa znas koliko beba popije, bez problema ce se beba nakon xy dana na bocici vratiti na cicu, blizanci se ne mogu dojiti, prenaporno je to (ne tice se mene, ali tako je mojoj poznanici upropastila dojenje), kad sam imala mastitis rekla je da ne mogu vise dojiti jer to nije zdravo za bebu i da se mastitis lijeci jedino tabletama za prestanak stvaranja mlijeka (nisam sigurna kako se zovu, nesto na B).........i jos takvih idijotarija ali se ne mogu sada svega sjetiti.
I dan danas sam ljuta kada se sjetim njenih izjava. Hvala Bogu (i Rodi) pa sam se sama informirala i zahvaljujuci tome uspjesno dojila i dojim.
Ne znam sto mogu napraviti u vezi njenih ocito losih savjeta koje su vec, sigurna sam, mnogim mama i bebama naskodile.
Znam da cu pokusti sve sto je u mojoj moci da svojim prijateljicama koje su trudne ili ce to tek biti, a pod njenom su nadleznosti, "nabildam" samopouzdanje u vezi dojenja tako da se mogu oduprijeti gore navedenim savjetima. Ali, to je tek kap u moru.......mislim da *SVE* mame zasluzuju podrsku i ispravne informacije o dojenju koje bi im, izmedju ostalih, trebala pruziti i njihova patronazna..............nazalost, izgleda da je to utopija  :Sad:

----------


## josipal

Nasa patronazna zakon: bila jednom nakon mog poziva nekih 5 dana po porodu.
I rekla mi: javite mi kako ste to rijesili (stvar zbog koje sam ju zvala) da znam reci dalje. O dojenju nije znala ni d...
Bebu malo pogledala, onako u robici.
Al zapravo jako simpaticna gospodja, samo sto od nje nikakve koristi...

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Evo ja ću samo malčice osvjetlati obraz spomenutoj profesiji i pohvaliti našu patronažnu koja je bila iznimno od pomoći, iznimno prodojeća itd. Dolazila je desetak puta, pomogla kod prepunjenosti, zastoja, soora, masirala mi dojke... Čak mi je savjetovala da bebu isključivo dojim 10 mjeseci, što je meni ipak bilo malo too much.

----------


## Calista

nasa je rekla da za svaki slucaj kupim mlijeko...ali naravno da je nisam poslusala...prilicno mi je isla na zivce

----------


## priscila

Mojoj susjedi je patronažna svakakve gluposti izgovorila (ja sam tada baš bila prisutna)  :Mad:  Najgore mi je bilo kad joj je davala savjete što jesti za vrijeme dojenja, uglavnom zabranila joj je svo svježe povrće i voće i rekla da si kupuje sokove u tetrapaku umjesto voća...  :Shock: 
Prestrašno!

----------


## sillyme

Moja je generalno bila koma:
 - dosla u 8:30 iako sam zvala i trazila da ne dodje prije 10
 - s vrata mi rekla da ne smijem pustati dijete da mi spava na rukama (sto je u tom trenutku radila) jer ce se "naviknuti na ruke"
 - dijagnosticirala da mi je beba gladna i da trebam nadohranjivati bez da je bebu pogledala i vagnula (beba dobila 300g u tjedan dana, kak je jadna gladna bila)
 - citat: "Ajde da vidimo to dojenje. Operite dojku pa mi pokazite."
 - citat: "Ajde, legnite, vi sigurno dojite lezecki." ja: "Ne, sjedeci." ona:  :Confused:  - full zbunjena, ko da sam svjetsko cudo
 - to pokazivanje je bilo tako da mi je nenajavljeno zgrabila bebi glavu i pokusala nasilno gurnuti joj moju cicu u usta, beba se sva rasplakala. Ak je tad nisam udarila valjda nikad nikoga ni necu...
 - na moje pitanje da li mozemo kupati bebu jer je otpao pupak odgovara "Pa mozemo sad, donesite trljacicu i sapun pa da je okupamo." - nakon toga slijedi moje izmotavanje da izbjegnem tu demonstraciju kupanja jer mi na pamet nije padalo da joj dam tako izmaltretirati bebu
 - itd... 

Proslo je 2 godine a jos uvijek se zgrozim kad je se sjetim  :Shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mayato

ja moram pohvaliti našu patronažnu...bila odmah drugi dan kad sam došla doma...pokazala mi položaj za dojenje "pod rukom", riješila me silikonskih šeširića, hrabrila da dojim i rekla da ne odustajem...svaka joj čast...bila na raspolaganju kad god sam ju nazvala i imala problem...ma stvarno čudo!!!

----------


## Mingola

strašno. žao mi je za neiskusne koje dobiju takve savjete  :Sad:

----------


## Tonja_1

vrijeme je i za mene koja sam načela ovu temu.
s prvim djetetom me patronažna zaribala, splet okolnosti - dijete često plakalo, dvije uplašene bake, zelena stoli - naravno stolica gladi, pa gnječenje mojih bradavica uz ono famozno: nema tu ništa, dijete gladuje i sl... moj sine je bio dojen jedva tri tjedna i odrastao je na adaptiranom.

onda sam rodila moju curicu i zauzela čvrst stav koji nitko nije mogao poljuljati i evo: moja curica danas ima 11 mjeseci i toliko obožavamo dojenje da nam jedva ide dohrana  :Smile: ! znala sam da ja to mogu, visila na SOS telefonu, čak sam prije druge trudnoće otišla na UZV grudi koliko me mučilo to kako je patronažna rekla da imam premalo mliječnih kanalića da prehranim dijete.

e da mi ju je sresti...

----------


## Mimah

Super, Tonja!  :Smile:  Uživajte!

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja tražim temu o patronažnima i ne mogu je naći, pa ću napisati ovdije.
u mojem malom mjestu pokraj zagreba prije nekog vremena je počela grupa za potporu dojenju (jako pohvalno), da bi mi na kraju moja kolegica polaznica te grupe rekla da im je patronažna koja drži predavanja rekla neka počnu s dohranom s 4 mj, da su to nove preporuke!
i sada se ta grupa za potporu dojenju svela na priču o dohrani s 4 mj!!!
uglavnom, neka sve pomaknu za 2 mj što se tiče dohrane.
nije bilo riječi o tome da se s dohranom počne kada bude beba spremna za to.
eto, samo sam se htjela požaliti na našu patronažnu i grupu potpore dojenju.

----------


## Linda

smm, možeš li mi reći o kojem se mjestu radi? Može i na pp.

----------


## sunce moje malo

poslala sam pp

----------


## sillyme

Rodila sam drugi put i opet mi je dosla ista patronazna kao i prvi puta. Ovaj put sam bila spremna, pripremila sam joj sve papire (jer prvih 15 minuta ionako samo sredjuje papirologiju). Odbila sam kupanje, za dojenje joj rekla da ide super i samo je zamolila da pogleda pupak. Naravno, morala je obuci punu bojnu spremu (plasticnu pregacu, kirurske rukavice i masku) te je ustvrdila da sve bebe sa sv. Duha zavrsavaju na lapizaciji pupka jer ne propisuju alkohol i gazu, i da ce tako sigurno trebati bar tri tjedna da pupak otpadne. Donijela sam joj bocicu octenisepta da mu nasprica pupak i da joj srce bude na mjestu... Trebam li uopce reci daje pupak skolski otpao tri dana kasnije i bez ikakve lapizacije? Stvarno ih ima svakakvih...

----------


## Rivendell

> Mojoj susjedi je patronažna svakakve gluposti izgovorila (ja sam tada baš bila prisutna)  Najgore mi je bilo kad joj je davala savjete što jesti za vrijeme dojenja, uglavnom zabranila joj je svo svježe povrće i voće i rekla da si kupuje sokove u tetrapaku umjesto voća... 
> Prestrašno!


Meni je zabranila sve agrume i jabuke jer su kiseli. Iz istok razloga ne smijem, navodno ni salate, a grahorice i lisnato povrće napuhuje pa mi je i to zabranila. Da sam je poslušala svela bi mi se prehrana na meso i krumpir. I mliječne proizvode kojih. po njenim savjetima, treba puuuno jesti.

Meni je isto neke komentare davala da sam dijete od 5 dana naučila na ruke  :Shock: , da vjerojatno slabo jede jer često hoće jesti, da se njoj čini da ne vuče dobro... Uglavnom  mi je skroz poljuljala samopouzdanje, ali sam je odlučila ne slušati. Sreća sam išla na Rodin tečaj o dojenju. Nakon svega toga se šokirala kad ga je vagala i skužila da je mali u 10 dana dobio 700 grama  :Laughing: 

Najjače mi je bilo kad mi je jednom ne najavljena upala, jer je bila u prolazu pa kao da vidi kako sam, a kuća kao da je atomska pala, ja taman nešto preslagivala. Samo je rekla :Mama, pa stignete li vi išta, mama...

----------


## Beti3

Neke bebe stvarno loše reagiraju na neku hranu iz mamine prehrane. Među tom hranom su i agrumi i mahunarke i zelena salata pa i mliječni proizvodi.

Zato je najbolje odreći se takve hrane prvih mjesec-dva dok beba ne ojača, da ne moraš eksperimentirati osjetljivost probavnog trakta na vlastitom djetetu. To je jedan od onih primjera gdje je bolje učiti na tuđim greškama nego na svojim.

Ali, naravno da je na mami odluka što da napravi. No, zato ne treba odmah protiv patronažne.

----------


## anchie76

> Neke bebe stvarno loše reagiraju na neku hranu iz mamine prehrane. Među tom hranom su i agrumi i mahunarke i zelena salata pa i mliječni proizvodi.
> 
> Zato je najbolje odreći se takve hrane prvih mjesec-dva dok beba ne ojača, da ne moraš eksperimentirati osjetljivost probavnog trakta na vlastitom djetetu. To je jedan od onih primjera gdje je bolje učiti na tuđim greškama nego na svojim.
> 
> Ali, naravno da je na mami odluka što da napravi. No, zato ne treba odmah protiv patronažne.


Netočno.  Djetetu ako će nešto smetati, može mu smetati BILO ŠTO, tako da je nemoguće odreći se cjelokupne prehrane da djetetu nešto ne bi smetalo, a apriori se odricati određenih namirnica je besmisleno jer je moguće da će zasmetati sasvim druga stvar (ili apsolutno ništa)  :Smile: 




> agrumi i mahunarke i zelena salata


A ovo je mit koji kruži u našoj kulturi.. nema veze s realnošću.

----------


## zmaj

možda da, možda ne ..
ne znam...
kad sam ove sezone počela tamanit mandarine, djetetu je bilo cca 2mj
ne vidim smetnje
dnevna doza mandarina mi je min kila  :Grin:

----------


## koksy

Ja se niceg nisam odrekla dok nisam primjetila da malcu smeta kad popijem vise mlijeka, onda on prducka cijeli dan. Sad ga stavim samo malo ujutro u kavu i sve ok. Jedem i salatu i agrume i mahunarke.
Apropo patronazne, ova koja je dosla zbog Doriana me samo pitala jel dojim. Rekla sam da, ona je rekla super i to je bio kraj.

----------


## bucka

> A ovo je mit koji kruži u našoj kulturi.. nema veze s realnošću.


znači smijem udariti po grahu???!!!
anchie ljubim te!!!  :Smile: 
idem odmah stavit namakati!  :Smile: )))))

----------


## Rivendell

Ja sam na kraju izludila od svih zabrana i počela sve jesti osim mliječnog, jer ni meni ne paše. Nisam nikakvu razliku primijetila na djetetu.  Prema J. Boban Pejić "Za bebe i djecu" može se jesti sve osim mliječnog i rajčica.

----------


## anchie76

> znači smijem udariti po grahu???!!!
> anchie ljubim te!!! 
> idem odmah stavit namakati! )))))


Bucka jeba te ludu, ti sad to pitaš s drugim djetetom?  pa da si ga već jela kasno bi bilo  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Ja sam na kraju izludila od svih zabrana i počela sve jesti osim mliječnog, jer ni meni ne paše. Nisam nikakvu razliku primijetila na djetetu.  Prema J. Boban Pejić "Za bebe i djecu" može se jesti sve osim mliječnog i rajčica.


A ja bih rekla da može i to.  I da se ako se pojavi neki problem, prvo izbaci mlijeko, jer je to najčešće uzrok nekih problema.

Za rajčicu moram priznati nikad nisam čula.. bojim se da je i to jedan od mitova  :Undecided:

----------


## anchie76

tj. hoću reći da apriori NIŠTA ne treba izbacivati, jer ne možeš znati da li će dijete reagirati i na što.

----------


## zmaj

> tj. hoću reći da apriori NIŠTA ne treba izbacivati, jer ne možeš znati da li će dijete reagirati i na što.


x

možda je rješenje u umjerenosti
a onda svakako vidiš što smeta

a ne vako ko ja danas valjda 2kg mandarina  :Laughing: 

što se tiče patronažne
baš simpa žena
al smo je vidili sam jednom nakon prvog poroda kad joj je javila bolnica..nije bila vele upućena u dojenje. pa je došla drugi put s vagom, no nije nas našla i više nije dolazila (otvorila joj moja mama)
nakon drugogo poroda izašli smo dan ranije pa joj valjda bolnica ni javila
ismo je tražili
treći porod je kućni..nismo je zvali
al mi je ostala ko simpa žena

----------


## anchie76

> x
>  a ne vako ko ja danas valjda 2kg mandarina


Pa zašto ne?  ak bude ikakvih smetnji, bez dileme ćeš znati od čega je  :Grin: 

I ja sam ih mlatila tada.. Ako smeta, smetat će i malo, ak ne smeta, pa vozi miško  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

> tj. hoću reći da apriori NIŠTA ne treba izbacivati, jer ne možeš znati da li će dijete reagirati i na što.


osim alkohola  :Grin: 
droga, cigarete...  :Laughing: 
iako sam znala vidjet trudnicu, dojilju koja bi jednom u par mj popila gutljaj dva vina
mislim da je to nije strašno

----------


## mayato

Mojoj curki je jeidno smetalo kad samse najela, onako pošteno, sira i vrhnja,prduckala bi cijelu noć, ali dok sam ja skužila već je prošo voz, imala jeveć 3mj....onda joj više ništa nije smetalo...

----------


## Pepita

Meni je došla patronažna koja mi je bila i s L.
Odmah smo se na vratima sporazumijele...osim pupka ni zuc o bilo čemu drugom (pupka zato što je L. otpao u rodilištu pa se prvi put susrećem s tim i savjet je dobrodošao).
Nisam dala da je važe, nisam odgovarala na pitanja o dojenju pa niti o mom krvarenju (ne znam zašto je to toliko zanimalo...valjda se žena brinula).
Na kraju smo ostale baš dobre.

----------


## bucka

> Bucka* jeba te ludu*, ti sad to pitaš s drugim djetetom?  pa da si ga već jela kasno bi bilo


 :Shock: 
tužit ću te dediju pa ćeš dobiti opomenu! :Grin: 
ja cijelo vrijeme slušala mamu i sveki umjesto da sam pitala sos savjetnice
sutra za ručak imamo grah! :Very Happy:

----------


## anchie76

mašala.. sad jedino ne znam jel Dedi voli grah - da li će mi biti zahvalan ili će me psovati  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> osim alkohola 
> droga, cigarete... 
> iako sam znala vidjet trudnicu, dojilju koja bi jednom u par mj popila gutljaj dva vina
> mislim da je to nije strašno


A brate mili, nakon tvojih citiranja ja ses uporno moram vraćati i stavljati dodatke na svoje postove  :Laughing:

----------


## Beti3

"Tako je! Ništa što mama uzme na usta ne smeta djetetu. Ni kesteni, ni fažol, ni kava, ni cigarete, ni lijekovi... Ustvari, ono što mama jede i ono što se izlučuje u mlijeku nema apsolutno nikakve međusobne veze. I nikakve veze s realnošću. Ni sa lila kravicom koja gurka. A ni samnom."

Ili bi bilo pametno konzultirati još koji izvor i nekako to procesuirati povezujući sa vlastitim i tuđim iskustvom koristeći sive stanice kao i Poirot.

----------


## apricot

> "Tako je! Ništa što mama uzme na usta ne smeta djetetu. Ni kesteni, ni fažol, ni kava, ni cigarete, ni lijekovi... Ustvari, ono što mama jede i ono što se izlučuje u mlijeku nema apsolutno nikakve međusobne veze. I nikakve veze s realnošću. Ni sa lila kravicom koja gurka. A ni samnom."
> 
> Ili bi bilo pametno konzultirati još koji izvor i nekako to procesuirati povezujući sa vlastitim i tuđim iskustvom koristeći sive stanice kao i Poirot.


ne razumijem što je ovo pod navodnicima; nekoga citiraš ili je to tvoje mišljenje...

ne znam koga, osim nas, treba konzultirati, ali ja sam svakodnevno u kontaktu sa educiranijim dijelom patronaže i one kažu da im je jako teško boriti se protiv mitova koje šire neke njihove kolegice.
jedan od njih je i taj o zabrani konzumiranja koječega.

naravno da nije isto pojesti grah ili popiti čašu rakije.
alkohol škodi i velikom organizmu, a tek malenome...

grah ne škodi većini ljudi.
osim ako se ne pretjera.

dakle, može se jesti sve, ali ne pretjerivati ni u čemu.
ako baš vidimo da djetetu nešto smeta, onda ćemo pričekati neko vrijeme da probavni sustav malo "sazri", pa opet uzeti tu namirnicu...
ne vidim zašto se lišavati ikakve hrane ako nije nužno.
a ne znamo je li nužno ako ne probamo.

osim toga, te "zabrane" jako variraju, ovisno o kulturama...
negdje je češnjak zabranjen, a negdje ga se mora jesti budući da, kako u Indiji kažu, povećava količine mlijeka.

u Bosni će reći kako se mora jesti puno krumpirove čorbe, a negdje drugdje da krumpir nadima i da se ne smije...
pivo se dugo preporučivalo kao stimulator proizvodnje mlijeka, a nitko od nas nije blesav da ga pije u nekim količinama...
tko bi svima ugodio...

zato, žene, jedite sve... pa dokle ide...

----------


## Pepita

Ide, ide apri...samo treba biti optimističan!


Vidiš to za pivo nisam znala, a baš ga imam u frižideru  :Smile:  uz to mi nije mrsko!

----------


## apricot

nemoj
to je mit
a tvoje dijete je još premaleno da bi ti popila i kap alkohola (do 6. tjedna, dječja jetra ne luče enzim koji može imalo probaviti alkohol)

----------


## mlada.majka

Meni je to s izbacivanjem nekih namjernica čista farsa...Ja sam od prvog dana jela sve,i šta sam stigla i kad sam stigla i nikad im ni jednoj ništa nije smetalo...
Sječam se dobro kad sam rodia P,u bolnici na odjelu babinjača,drugi dan nam je sestra ušla u sobu i rekla "nadam se da znate da nesmijete piti sok od jabuke,mljeko če vam bit kiselo,beba če vam imat grčeve",e da je samo pogledala u koš za smeče,bilo je sigurno 10 tetra-paka u njemu :Laughing: ,ja i cimerica umrle od smjeha samo smo to i pile...
I kažem nikad ništa,a dojim P več 3,5godine,a S 1,5...Tak da...A mozda i ovisi od bebe,do bebe...kaj ja znam...

----------


## jelena.O

sve ovisi od klinca do klinca,ja bi mogla napisat romane o tome.

Mom prvom nije ništ smetalo / berba ljeto), naljevala se s mlijekom jela paradajze tonu dnevno ( bila dobra godina, pa uspjeli jaaako),  
kod klinke ( berba zima)nisam jela samo agrume, na kraju ispalo da nisam ni 2godine jela ni mliječno ni agrume, ni ribu .....
S klincem ( berba ljeto)već više od godine dana opet ne jedem mljiko ni išta od tog, agrume, ribu, krumpir, brašna..... jer su mali strašno alergiiiični.

----------


## Pepita

> nemoj
> to je mit
> a tvoje dijete je još premaleno da bi ti popila i kap alkohola (do 6. tjedna, dječja jetra ne luče enzim koji može imalo probaviti alkohol)


Naravno da ne, jedino se šalice kave ne mogu odreći, sve ostalo dokle god dojim, nebitno koliko je dijete staro.

----------


## pomikaki

> Meni je zabranila sve agrume i jabuke jer su kiseli. Iz istok razloga ne smijem, navodno ni salate, a grahorice i lisnato povrće napuhuje pa mi je i to zabranila. Da sam je poslušala svela bi mi se prehrana na meso i krumpir. I mliječne proizvode kojih. po njenim savjetima, treba puuuno jesti.


Ovo je otprilike bio jedini moj prigovor na partonažnu, inače je bila jako ok gospođa, pred penziju ali je više manje sve što je rekla bilo sasvim u redu. Jesino kad je počela nabrajati što sve ne smijem jesti, to je baš potrajalo i na kraju osim lešo mesa i krumpira nije ostalo puno stavki na dozvoljenoj listi  :Grin:  Ali sam zaključila da bi bilo zbilja glupo ne jesti neprskano domaće povrće usred ljeta. Odakle da dobijem hranjive sastojke ako jedem samo meso i krumpir?

----------


## apricot

pa iz nekog multivitaminskog pripravka u šarenoj kutijici

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja sam na kraju izludila od svih zabrana i počela sve jesti osim mliječnog, jer ni meni ne paše. Nisam nikakvu razliku primijetila na djetetu.  Prema J. Boban Pejić "Za bebe i djecu" može se jesti sve osim mliječnog i rajčica.


Ot, J.B.P. ima možda neke ok recepte za inspiraciju, ali meni se diskreditirala s onom knjižicom o dohrani za djecu. Jedna od prvih namirnica koje bi se moglo nuditi djeci je sezam  :Undecided:  Svaka čast svemu što je pokrenula, ali po meni pomalo nekritički forsira namirnice s dalekog istoka koje se kod nas mogu kupiti samo u Makronovi  :Smile: 

Mliječno i rajčice meni nisu nimalo smetali pri dojenju. Možda nekom i smetaju, ali radije prvo provjerite, nema smisla da ne jedete nešto tako zdravo kao što su rajčice ako možete.

----------


## apricot

> Ot, J.B.P. ima možda neke ok recepte za inspiraciju, ali meni se diskreditirala s onom knjižicom o dohrani za djecu. Jedna od prvih namirnica koje bi se moglo nuditi djeci je sezam  Svaka čast svemu što je pokrenula, ali po meni pomalo nekritički forsira namirnice s dalekog istoka koje se kod nas mogu kupiti samo u Makronovi


joj, pomikaki...
i ja sam u tvojoj ekipi...
neki dan vidim da poznanica daje petomjesečnom djetetu integralnu rižu, ali da ne brinemo "jer se prije toga posavjetovala sa JBP"

----------


## Mima

U knjižici koju ja imam JBP preporučuje pripravljanje rižinog mlijeka umjesto formule za djecu koja ne doje.

Zatim, makrobiotičari generalno ne jedu mliječne proizvode, a i paradajz je na crnoj listi (uz krumpir, papriku i patdližan - to su biljke "noćnih sjena" i smatraju se otrovnima), pa je valjda tako i za dojilje.

----------


## Cubana

> U knjižici koju ja imam JBP preporučuje pripravljanje rižinog mlijeka umjesto formule za djecu koja ne doje.


Nije li ovo strašno?

----------


## Mima

Pa da, stravično, ali mislim da je promijenjeno u novijim izdanjima, čini mi se da smo komentirali na forumu pa da cure koje imaju novija izdanja nisu to pronašle u knjižici

----------


## pomikaki

rižino mlijeko  :Shock: 
ja sam također ponosni vlasnik njene knjižice  :Smile:  , ako je to ta ista, i ne sjećam se toga - ili sam preskočila dio o djeci koja ne doje ili je to novije izdanje

----------


## anchie76

> "Tako je! Ništa što mama uzme na usta ne smeta djetetu. Ni kesteni, ni fažol, ni kava, ni cigarete, ni lijekovi... Ustvari, ono što mama jede i ono što se izlučuje u mlijeku nema apsolutno nikakve međusobne veze. I nikakve veze s realnošću. Ni sa lila kravicom koja gurka. A ni samnom."
> 
> Ili bi bilo pametno konzultirati još koji izvor i nekako to procesuirati povezujući sa vlastitim i tuđim iskustvom koristeći sive stanice kao i Poirot.


Ihaj.. ti zaista voliš postove iskarikirati do maksimuma  :Shock:   Utrpala cigarete i lijekove zajedno s fažolom - božem prosti  :Nope:   Ja bih se nadala da većina dojilja ipak prehranom ne smatra cigarete i lijekove   :Grin: 

Ajde se ti Beti malo educiraj prije nego što kreneš dijeliti ovakve savjete kakve dijeliš (i još bivaš ljutita kad se ispostavi da nisi u pravu).  Mi se jesmo educirali (dugo i naporno) i pričamo na osnovu onog što smo naučili i što je preporuka Svjetske lige za dojenje - a to nije kategorija "moja baba rekla", to je ipak ozbiljna stvar po kojoj se vode mnogi svjetski priznati stručnjaci u dojenju u svijetu.

----------


## anchie76

> Nije li ovo strašno?


Je strašno je  :Undecided:

----------


## zmaj

ajme što napravi moj post o _crnim stvarima za konzumaciju_ (alkohol, droga, cigarete)  :Laughing: 
ja sam mislila da je shvatljivo
tila sam se malo humoristički nadovezat na anchiein post o "slobodnom konzumiranju _svega_".. dakle, nadovazati se u stilu da uvijek postoji _disclaimer_ - nikako konzumirati to i to i to..opasno po zdravlje, a i život...

----------


## apricot

pa ponekad damo kredita ljudima i uzdamo se u zdrav razum

----------


## zmaj

ma slažem se
ja sam evo sretna što mogu tamanit mandarine
muž će me zatuć
kaže da ga te moje mandarine na dnevnoj bazi koštaju min 10kn  :Laughing: 
ma bolje i to neg cigarete  :Grin: 

nego, kad već zborimo o patronažnim
prije cca 1mj sam na tv čula da sad dijele neku svoju knjižicu novim rodiljama
zna li tko iš??
tj, jel se još kod BAndića dijeli ona _Rodina_ knjižica?

----------


## apricot

patrunažne su napisale priručnik
vidjet ću ga ovih dana, pa mogu javiti

ako pitaš dijeli li se Kljun u Vodnikovoj, ne dijeli se
dijeli se na SD, u Vinogradskoj i na Merkuru, na odjelu babinjača

ako netko ne dobije, može doći u Gnijezdo po nju (ali, po dogovoru)

----------


## zmaj

pa valjda je to Kljun
ja sam svoj dala nekoj prvorotki u rodilištu, nakon mog drugog poroda
a učinilo mi se da se to davalo u Vodnikovoj...
a sad muž niš ni vidio...

ma nije hitno, a možda ni bitno
a opet, lipo je imat

i da, voljela bih prolistat taj patronaže priručnik
da vidim što one zagovaraju

----------


## Bodulica

> joj, pomikaki...
> i ja sam u tvojoj ekipi...
> neki dan vidim da poznanica daje petomjesečnom djetetu integralnu rižu, ali da ne brinemo "jer se prije toga posavjetovala sa JBP"



Moram pitati... je li problem u dobi djeteta, integralnoj riži ili u kombinaciji jednog i drugog?

Znam da WHO ne preporučuje dohranu prije 6-og mj. pa pretpostavljam da je u tome kvaka ili ta int. riža i inače nije primjerena dojenčetu?

Nemam malih beba u kući, ali ovo me je baš zaintrigiralo. :Smile:

----------


## apricot

integralne žitarice zbog loše probavljivosti nisu primjerene na početku dohrane
pogotovo ne djeci od 5 mjeseci

----------


## n.grace

> U knjižici koju ja imam JBP preporučuje pripravljanje rižinog mlijeka umjesto formule za djecu koja ne doje.


Da, svašta.
Samo što je to JBP preuzela od A. Kushi, koja u svojoj knjizi tvrdi da je "hranjivost rižinog mlijeka vrlo slična hranjivosti majčinog mlijeka."  :Undecided:

----------


## Thlaspi

o moj...
da, riža inače rađa djecu, baš kao prava mama  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vissnja

A ja mislila da je naša (bivša) pedijatrica biser po pitanju rižinog mleka, a ona je to možda i u knjizi pročitala  :Grin: 

Naime, kad je N imala 18 meseci u njenom kartonu je zapisano: majka odbija da prestane da doji i ne prihvata sugestije oko ishrane deteta
A njena sugestija je bila: "pod hitno prestanak dojenja i prelazak na NORMALNO mleko"
 "Ali ona se osipala kad je probala mleko."
"Pa dobro majka, ima sad rižino, sojino, dajte joj neko...."

----------


## Linda

> "Pa dobro majka, ima sad rižino, sojino, dajte joj neko...."


Zašto uopće zobeno i rižino zovemo mlijeko? Nema veze s mlijekom, osim po boji.
Na pakiranjima zapravo i piše napitak.

----------


## Trina

Moja patronažna je skroz prodojeća i baš je žena ekstra educirana. Ustvari njeni savjeti se uopće ne razlikuju od ovih vaših savjetnica. Ne znam zašto se tako razlikuju te patronažne, što njihova edukacija nebi trebala biti ista, nevezano za dio Hrvatske u kojem rade? Ili je stvar osobne prirode, osobnog stava? 

Što se moje prehrane tiče, ja jedem sve ali neću fažol jer ga i ja jedva probavim, mlijeko ne smijem piti ionako a na mandarine sam navalila ko blesava i skužila sam da maloj smetaju. Nakon tri dana plakanja i par kila pojedenih mandarima, palo mi na pamet da bi ih možda mogla izbaciti. Kad ono gle čuda, beba više ne plače. Piva. Pivu bi sad volila više nego išta. Ali naravno da neću. A cigareta sam se negdje na početku trudnoće odrekla skroz a sad zapalim jednu do dvi dnevno. Zasad nema reakcije. Ostalo sve jedem. I to mi je patronažna savjetovala isto. Sve ali umjereno, ne pretjerivati u ničemu.

----------


## Trina

A što se tiče ovih "mlijeka", otkad su se pojavila ni meni nije jasno kako netko vodu u kojem je nešto kuhano može nazivati mlijekom. Meni se to rižino gadi, ostalo nisam ni probala, niti ću, a da netko uspoređuje majčino mlijeko i rižino mi je besmisleno.

----------


## Anais

Meni je rižino super poslužilo da skuham griz ili pir. A bilo je prerano da joj ponudim kravlje mlijeko. Al uz to sam ju dojila.

----------


## anchie76

Rižino i ostala "mlijeka" mogu biti namirnica kao i svaka druga - znači dodatak prehrani uz standardni mliječni obrok, ali ne zamjena za majčino ili adaptirano.

----------


## Anais

> Rižino i ostala "mlijeka" mogu biti namirnica kao i svaka druga - znači dodatak prehrani uz standardni mliječni obrok, ali ne zamjena za majčino ili adaptirano.


Slažem se. Rižino mlijeko je ipak voda od riže u kojoj se kuhala. I ne može biti supstitut za majčino ili adaptirano mlekeco.

----------


## Sumskovoce

zanimljive informacije te zabrane kojekakve hrane...do mene je do sad bila doprla samo zabrana kiselog kupusa koje se ne mislim drzati  :Grin:

----------


## pituljica

Eto ja se neki dan najela sarme i sve prošlo OK, do sada je samo reagirao na kavu ali samo u prvih mjesec, dva ... sad se valjda naviknuo na tu jednu kavu dnevno. Grah i grašak još nisam jer i ja s tim imam problema. Ostalo sve konzumiram.

----------


## anchie76

Pa naravno da je ok.. što bi se trebalo dogoditi od sarme?  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

pa može ti se odmotati u trbuhu i svašta napraviti!

stvarno, znam da puno patronažnih (a i ostalih žena) savjetuje izbjegavaje kiselog kupusa.

----------


## anchie76

> pa može ti se odmotati u trbuhu i svašta napraviti!


Davim se od smijeha  :Laughing:   Svi znamo kako je to gadno kad ti se sarma odmota u trbuhu  :Laughing: 

Znaš apri, mi ostali ne gutamo cijelu sarmu, mi je pojedemo u dijelovima, tako da se ne moramo bojati odmotavanja  :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Kiseli kupus napuhava.

----------


## anchie76

Nije moj slučaj, ali dobro mogu prihvatiti da neke napuhuje.  Pa što ako napuhne mamu, što će se dogoditi djetetu?

----------


## apricot

> Davim se od smijeha  Svi znamo kako je to gadno kad ti se sarma odmota u trbuhu 
> 
> Znaš apri, mi ostali ne gutamo cijelu sarmu, mi je pojedemo u dijelovima, tako da se ne moramo bojati odmotavanja


pa kad su vaše sarme veličine smotanih muških čarapa
naše su veličine ćevapa 
doslovce

----------


## Mima

Čuj, ja pojma nemam što će se i hoće li se nešto dogoditi djetetu ali logika kojom se zabranjuju stvari dojiljama jest da se zabranjuju one koje su teško probavljive, pa ne znam onda što se čudite sarmi.

----------


## apricot

ma ne čudimo se, uopće.
samo je anchie mišljenja da nema hrane koja preko majke može naškoditi djetetu (u smislu da mu smeta)
ja mislim da može, ali samo ako se s nečime pretjera.
i mislim kako nema "defaultnoh" namirnica koje smetaju, nego da to ovisi o majci i djetetu.
nekome će smetati salata, nekome kiseli kupus, nekome sok od naranče, a nekome mrkva.

----------


## marta

Pa ne moze se zapravo znati hoce li djetetu smetati to sto mamu napuhuje sarma, sve dok se ne proba. AKo smeta, preskocis drugi put, a ako ne smeta, uzivaš. Stvar je zapravo vrlo jednostavna. Probas pa vidis. Djeci cesce smetaju neke stvari na koje ljudi ne sumnjeju nego ove koje napuhuju ili su teske, zacinjene, vakenake.

----------


## apricot

takoe

----------


## zmaj

ja se nekak vodim univerzalnom - umjerenost
a ak baš neš primjetim, odustat ću od tog nečeg
tak da si ne uskraćujem ni kupus, sarme, obilje mandarina, šipka, limun, slatko...

a kak proces obrade je na snazi kad jedeš kupus u trudnoći??
jel te tvari nekak slabije dođu prek posteljice do bebe il??
može li bebi u trbuhu smetati, kao što bi možda smetalo bebi na sisi???
jer nisam baš čula da si netko uskraćuje kiseli kupu u trudnoći..

----------


## anchie76

> ma ne čudimo se, uopće.
> samo je anchie mišljenja da nema hrane koja preko majke može naškoditi djetetu (u smislu da mu smeta)
> ja mislim da može, ali samo ako se s nečime pretjera.


Ma naravno da može.. no apsolutno ne mora biti sarma koja mamu napuhuje nego može biti šta ja znam lješnjak koji mama baš eto voli.  A mama izbjegava sarmu jer se boji da će smetati djetetu, a o lješnjaku nerazmišlja (napamet bubam da se razumijemo  :Grin: ).

Ako vam paše, jedite.  Ako vam ne paše, nemojte jesti, al zbog sebe a ne zbog djeteta.  Ako skužite da nešto djetetu smeta, izbacite.  Vrlo jednostavno  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> a kak proces obrade je na snazi kad jedeš kupus u trudnoći??
> jel te tvari nekak slabije dođu prek posteljice do bebe il??
> može li bebi u trbuhu smetati, kao što bi možda smetalo bebi na sisi???
> jer nisam baš čula da si netko uskraćuje kiseli kupu u trudnoći..


slično je i mene zanimalo - premda je ot - zašto se za trudnicu kaže da se ne smije popiti preko 3 kave dnevno a za dojilju ne više od jedne?

----------


## anchie76

Posteljica bolje koči prolazak nekih stvari nego što je to slučaj s dojenjem.

----------


## Trina

> slično je i mene zanimalo - premda je ot - zašto se za trudnicu kaže da se ne smije popiti preko 3 kave dnevno a za dojilju ne više od jedne?


Vidiš, to je nešto u čemu pretjerujem ali ne pijem tursku nego capuccino, koliko toga bude dnevno, ja ni ne brojim, evo sad ću sebi napraviti drugu. A da odem malo dalje, netko je spominjao knjigu koju su napisale patronažne. Ja sam je dobila nekidan. Knjiga je ko da je pisao netko od vas, iz Rode. I kad je dojenje u pitanju i platnene pelene..ma sve živo. ne znam jeste li je čitali. Ali mi jedna stvar upala u oko. U dijelu di se piše o namirnicama i stvarima koje se smiju/ne smiju konzumirati dok se doji piše:

-Pušenje je apsolutno nedopustivo!
-Alkohol se ne preporučuje jer šteti zdravlju majke i djeteta.


Znači prestrašno je što ja zapalim jednu sebi za gušt navečer a ako mi dođe popiti pivicu to je Ok jer se alk ne preporučuje a duvan je apsolutno zabranjen. Eto, zasad jedina mana knjizi

----------


## marta

Trina, svak se cese di ga svrbi.  :Razz:

----------


## Trina

Mene baš i ne svrbi, ja kad formiram stavove oko nečega, teško da me išta može kasnije nažuljati ili svrbiti. Ovaj moj komentar je bio više onako, komentar na nešto za što smatram da nije prepametno napisano.

----------


## apricot

Trina, nisam još stigla pregledati cijelu knjižicu, random sam otvorila nekoliko stranica.Pogledaj donju sliku na stranici 17 i sliku na stranici 33

----------


## apricot

forum mi spaja riječi i briše entere između redaka

----------


## Beti3

> Pa ne moze se zapravo znati hoce li djetetu smetati to sto mamu napuhuje sarma, sve dok se ne proba. AKo smeta, preskocis drugi put, a ako ne smeta, uzivaš. Stvar je zapravo vrlo jednostavna. Probas pa vidis. Djeci cesce smetaju neke stvari na koje ljudi ne sumnjeju nego ove koje napuhuju ili su teske, zacinjene, vakenake.


Takvo je razmišljanje u redu ako te ne smeta isprobavati na vlastitom djetetu.

Osobno razmišljam drugačije. Ako većini djece smeta kad mama jede neke vrste hrane, ja ću se radije unaprijed odreći takvih vrsta hrane nego da mi plačem i bolovima u trbuščiću dijete da na znanje da mu smeta. 

Svaka mama ima svako pravo da sama odlučuje i o svojoj i o bebinoj hrani. (Nakon što ipak pročita bar nešto informacija od stručnih ili iskusnih osoba.)

----------


## marta

Ne postoji "većina beba" kojoj smeta neka hrana. Upravo to je izmišljotina. Nekim bebama smeta nesto od hrane sto im mame jedu. I to se jednostavno ne moze izgeneralizirati kao sto ti uporno pokusavas.

----------


## anchie76

> Ne postoji "većina beba" kojoj smeta neka hrana. Upravo to je izmišljotina. Nekim bebama smeta nesto od hrane sto im mame jedu. I to se jednostavno ne moze izgeneralizirati kao sto ti uporno pokusavas.


Točno.

Ja bih bila sklonija tvrditi da većini neće ništa smetati - ako ćemo već nešto tvrditi.  A ove sve stvari koje kolaju u našem društvu da treba izbjegavati jesti su zaista MITOVI.  Da odete u npr španjolsku tamo bi vam nabrojali sasvim drugu hranu koja se ne smije ni slučajno jesti jer će kao naškoditi djetetu, a dobro je jesti xy jer povećava količinu mlijeka (a taj xy je vrlo lako kod nas percipiran kao nešto što se nikako ne smije jesti dok mama doji).

Zaista to varira od kulture do kulture i nema veze s realnošću - to je činjenica

----------


## Cubana

Mojima nije smetalo ama baš ništa. A to znam jer sam jela sve. 
Grčeve nisu imali duže od dva tjedna i nisu imali nikakve veze s onim što sam jela. Jer ih je bilo i kad nisam jela ništa, a nije ih bilo kad sam npr jela grah. 
Jedna moja frendica sa troje djece, sa nijednim nije prva tri mjeseca jela ništa od povrća i voća. Strašno, jer je razlog taj da joj je netko rekao da kad doji to prva tri mjeseca ne smije jesti.

----------


## apricot

i kod nas je tako bilo
od prvoga dana sam jela sve
moja djeca grčeve nisu imala
nijedno

----------


## anchie76

I kod nas identično.  Jela sam sve, nikad nikakvih problema nije bilo.  Grčeve nije imao niti išta slično.

----------


## Trina

> Trina, nisam još stigla pregledati cijelu knjižicu, random sam otvorila nekoliko stranica.Pogledaj donju sliku na stranici 17 i sliku na stranici 33


Jesam, zašto? Jesu ono tvoje cice? :Grin:

----------


## apricot

nisu, nemam grudnjak za dojenje

pogledaj položaj bebine glave
ima da je "ušćakne" i da više nikad ne zauzme drugi položaj
stalno govorimo, tijelo prema tijelu, ne zakretati glavu, nego cijelo dijete treba biti okrenuto prema majci i dojci

a ona druga slika... početak dohrane, a dijete jede špagete sa šalšom

----------


## Trina

je, u pravu si. Ali nebi ja to primjetila da sam pet sati listala knjigu

----------


## apricot

eeeee
ali da si gledala kako ispravno postaviti dijete, vidjela bi sliku, postavila dijete i... imala dijete sa opakom vratoboljom koje jako plače
i, što bi pomislila?
da plače jer je gladna.
i tome dodala nešto slabiji prirast... i eto ti razloga za dohranu.

svaki detalj je jako važan.

----------


## Mellyca

vidis vidis, ovo nisam znala, iako sam L.dojila godinu i pol bez problema, ali dobro ce mi doci ova info za mog drugog bebana, jer se ne sjecam da me itko od sestara u bolnici upozorio na taj polozaj tijela.
 tako da bas vam hvala   :Smile:  :Heart: ..

----------


## pituljica

E jeste se uhvatile moje sarme i graha, al ja imam iritabilni kolon pa se to kod mene odmotava i zamotava  :Cool: .
No bilo je pitanje kako smeta dojenoj bebi ali ne i tijekom trudnoće, ja si to tumačim time da dojenoj bebi to "nešto" dospijeva u njezin probavni trakt a bebi u maminom trbuhu se što se kod mame apsorbira iz crijeva ide u cirkulaciju i preko posteljice ide direkt bebi u cirkulaciju, ne ide u bebin probavni trakt pa joj tamo niti ne smeta. Ne?

Inače je meni prva patronažna, daaavno s prvim djetetom rekla - jesti samo bolničku hranu, dijetalno, kuhano bez začina, od povrća samo krumpir i mrkva, voće samo kuhano... bila sam još zelena pa sam tako jela tjedan dana i nikako se najest, onda se spametila.

----------


## Trina

Danas mi je moja patronažna bila zadnji put. Došla je sva nervozna i priča kako je prije mene bila kod jedne mame koja je uvjerava da nema dovoljno mlijeka za bebu i da će prijeći na umjetno. Kraj nje stoji njena svekrva i podržava je uz komentar kako joj je slabo mlijeko, nedovoljno za malog..patronažna nije sebi mogla doći, bila je ljuta na njeno neznanje, na podršku babe, na glupost koju radi s tim umjetnim a beba dobro napreduje, sve super ali koji put zaplače pa je ova odma pomislila kako je gladan. Pa govori kako je razočarana, kako koji put baš gubi volju, kako su žene pune neznanja i kako prestaju lako dojiti jer su uvjerene da je lakše dati bočicu nego cicu, kako babe najčešće upropaste dojenje jer stalno pričaju o slabom mlijeku, vodenastom...Žena došla sva razočarana kod mene i sva sretna što razumijem o čemu priča.. Htjedoh još jednom pohvaliti svoju patronažnu, ona je meni ko da je iz Rode pobjegla :Smile:

----------


## Mingola

ajoj, i jos k tome t ljudi su ujereni u svoje ideje, i ne prihvacaju druge  :Sad:

----------


## zmaj

Trina, pa jel uspjela patronažna iš urgirat kod te majke
a svojim autoritetom skinut baki "krunu s glave" ???

baš mi je drago čut da ima takvih patronažnih

ja sam svoju vidjela samo jednom, a imam troje  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Nije, zato je i bila razočarana. Ta mama je već počela s (kršitelj koda)om a moja patr se naježi na sam spomen umjetnog mlijeka i rekla joj  je da se i uz samo jednu bočicu dnevno može pozdraviti s dojenjem. Ali ovu nije bilo briga. Pogotovo što ima podršku od svekrve. Ma da ti pravo kažem, jedno 90% žena koje znam prestaju dojiti iz istog razloga kao ta mama, meni to nije ništa čudno jer stalno slušam te priče

----------


## martinaP

Gle, Trina, mene ti to uopće ne čudi. I divim se savjetnicama na upornosti. Od žena koje meni dođu u ljekarnu s nekakvim "problemima s dojenjem". možda 20-30% zaista ima problem koji žele riješiti (u pravilu ga i riješe), ostale mame zapravo dolaze po alibi da prestanu dojiti i prijeđu na bočicu. Ne žele znati, ne žele se educirati, ne žele čuti (npr. da dijete ne plače samo od gladi, da dijete koje je dobilo kilu i više u prvi mjesec nije gladno, i sl.) A ne mogu se izvući na neznanje i nedostatak informacija, nego im se ne da. I onda me užasno srdi zašto jednostavno ne kažu da ne žele dojiti i gotovo, pa i to je njihovo pravo.

----------


## frka

ne znam gdje bih drugdje pa cu ovdje...

inace mi dojimo i dalje, sve 5, ali da je bilo po mojoj patronaznoj vjerovatno ne bi dojili... mlijeko mi je zbilja jako kasno krenulo - tek nakon 10-ak dana je nesto krenulo, curka je vukla ko velika i izranjavala me sve u 16 (bradavica mi se skoro prepolovila), izmucili smo se k'o konji, ali ja nisam odustajala, stalno sam je stavljala na prsa i nakon nekih mjesec dana smo uspjesno prodojili i skinuli se s AD i curka nam je super napredovala. a nasa patronazna je uporno zanovijetala zbog kilaze i zbog toga sto je stalno stavljam na cicu - tvrdila je da razmak izmedju dojenja mora biti bar sat i pol, da se nepotrebno iscrpljujem i bla bla bla... hvala Bogu da sam se ovdje informirala i iscitala sve zivo pa sam ignorirala njene savjete.

e sad - prijateljica mi je rodila prije nesto manje od mjesec dana i problemi su poceli vec u bolnici - beba je u 12 sati izgubila oko 400g, stavili su je na infuziju zbog dehidracije i davali AD. vagali su je prije i poslije podoja i kad su vidjeli da je dobila samo 10g, zakljucak je bio da mora biti na AD! pa mislim, koliko bi zena mlijeka trebala imati 2 dana nakon poroda??!! svasta!!! a i te digitalne vage! ma notorna glupost!
bebica je pocela fino napredovati, otpustili su ih iz bolnice, a prijateljica je nastavila kombinirati cicu i AD. i sad, koliko sam je shvatila preko telefona, beba cica po sat vremena, a nakon toga mazne bocu od 90ml! i tako od kad je imala tjedan dana! i nakon svega toga i panike u bolnici im je patronazna njurgala da je previse dobila i da ne moze to tako!!! mislim...stvarno mi svi idu na zivce s tom gramazom, kontradiktornim savjetima i "nikad zadovoljni" stavom - curu su bespotrebno isplasili i ucinili nesigurnom (znam kako joj je jer sam se i ja tako osjecala, ali se svejedno nisam dala smesti). pokusala sam joj dati par savjeta, ali imam dojam da zbog te nesigurnosti sve to ode u vjetar, a ja ispadam napasna i napadna... 
sto biste vi savjetovali? i je li moguce da ipak postoji problem posto beba nakon sat i vise cicanja pojede toliko AD? moja je maksimalno pojela 30ml.

----------


## zmaj

a da joj daš broj SOS RODINOG TELEFONA za dojenje
01 61 77 520 ili 091 22 77 220 - hitna pomoć u dojenju

----------


## ann-zgb

> pa može ti se odmotati u trbuhu i svašta napraviti!
> 
> stvarno, znam da puno patronažnih (a i ostalih žena) savjetuje izbjegavaje kiselog kupusa.


bitno je znati da zdrava dojilja smije jesti sve,tj sto god pojela dijete se nece razboljeti.kiseli kupus je krasna zdrava namirnica,ali zbog visoke koncentracije vitamina c kod nekih beba moze izazvati kolike/kao i agrumi,kivi i slicno.ukratko,najbolje je da majka jede sve sto joj pase,a *rizicne* namirnice isproba u manjoj kolicini pa ce sama vidjeti kak beba to podnosi-zdravo se hraniti zbog djeteta i sebe same,i to je to

----------


## ann-zgb

sad se vec dobrano navikla na bocicu i na ciki se samo drzi uz mamu,mozda potegne manju kolicinu jer ne bi pojela 90 ml nakon dojenja.imali su nesretan start,ja bih to tako rekla.
prvo,pitanje je da li mama zeli iskljucivo dojiti
ako zeli,definitivno treba neciju strucnu pomoc i podrsku
treba joj reci da nema sto izgubiti ako pokusa relaktaciju
beba od mjesec dana vec je ojacala i ne moze tako naglo dehidrirati kao novorodence-naravno ako je zdrava
utvrditi status quo kakav god bio,i jednostavno je nauciti da prepozna razliku kad beba jede a kad se mazi.kako lovi
 areolu?da li guta mlijeko ili se samo mazi uz mamu?
sto vise majcinog mlijeka,makar i izdojenog,ad smanjivati koliko je moguce.nek zove sos i patronazu ponovo-jer stvarno je steta ovako izgubiti dojenje zbog pocetnicke krize /a to je nazalost cest slucaj
ja bih joj rekla neka pokusa,i to dan po dan,svaki obrok ad koji izbjegne je korak prema iskljucivom dojenju.i ne ide preko noci ali je moguce.presudna stvar je da se sama na to odluci i bar proba

----------


## zloćko

> jučer joj je bila patronažna i kada je sestra rekla kako dijete 3 dana nije kakalo, patronažna je rekla da joj mora skuhati kamilicu i ZASLADITI da se dijete pokaka što je ona i napravila i dala maloj cijelu bočicu zaslađene kamilice. [/QUOTE


]

Samo da nodadam da je još dobro i prošla sa samo zaslađenom kamilicom, meni su savjetovali da stavim jestivog ulja u zaslađenu kamilicu jer onda će se " sigurno "pokakat! Isto patronaža...

----------


## ann-zgb

smijem li pitati gdje ta mama zivi????savjet patr ne zelim ni komentirati mislim da je nepotrebno/biko bi dobro da zeni netko objasni zasto dojene bebe ponekad nemaju stolicu par dana.za pocetak.
i trina,lijepo je kad se patronaza bori za dojenje ali nije lijepo da problem koji se tice njenog posla dijeli sa ostalim majkama-to se ne radi na takav nacin.zamislite da se o onom sto je vidjela kod Vas razglaba po kvartu/ruzno mi je to.ako moze pomoci mami,ili je preusmjeriti nasamo-ok.ak ne moze,ne treba druge majke filati svojim problemom na poslu--koji nije lak ali sama ga je izabrala.

----------


## Trina

> smijem li pitati gdje ta mama zivi????savjet patr ne zelim ni komentirati mislim da je nepotrebno/biko bi dobro da zeni netko objasni zasto dojene bebe ponekad nemaju stolicu par dana.za pocetak.
> i trina,lijepo je kad se patronaza bori za dojenje ali nije lijepo da problem koji se tice njenog posla dijeli sa ostalim majkama-to se ne radi na takav nacin.zamislite da se o onom sto je vidjela kod Vas razglaba po kvartu/ruzno mi je to.ako moze pomoci mami,ili je preusmjeriti nasamo-ok.ak ne moze,ne treba druge majke filati svojim problemom na poslu--koji nije lak ali sama ga je izabrala.


Zašto ti je ružno? Niti mi je rekla ime i prezime te mame, niti sam je pitala..pričale smo onako općenito o dojenju. Uostalom, to je prijateljica moje mame, znamo se čitav život pa smo malo ležernije nego da je neka druga patr u pitanju. Ali i da nije, ne vidim što je tu neetično, žena je pohvalila mene i moj stav o dojenju pa mi usput ispričala događaj.

----------


## ann-zgb

zato sto je to moj stav-posao patr je da u takvoj obitelji pokusa spasiti dojenje ako se moze/zasto se jadati okolo kakva je baka i sto ce upropastiti/postoje nacini da se majku podrzi,postoji komunikacija koja argumentirano moze posloziti stvari a da se ne izazovu konflikti u obitelji-i jednostavno je nepotrebno jadati se drugim majkama-iako je to prilicno stresan posao mozda je zeni bio takav dan,ne znam.znam da ja osobno ne bih zeljela da se o stanju i meduljudskim odnosima u mojoj obitelji razglaba po terenu.u kvartu se ljudi poznaju i to obicno ispliva

osim toga,vjerujte da bake i mame sigurno sve sto rade vjerujuci da je to dobro za dijete,a ne da bi bojkotirali dojenje.i zato ih treba nauciti,podrzati,i biti strpljiv i uporan u tome/dok vas prihvacaju i vjeruju.ako majci kazete direktno da radi lose za dijete,instiktivno ce vas odbiti i raditi po svom.
zato je ovaj forum dobra stvar,iako sam stava da nista sto je iskljucivo nije dobro-sto god procitali,naucili,koliko god bili dobronamjerni-to se naprosto ne moze raditi po ps-u,da tako kazem.jer svako dijete je mala osobica,i u prvoj god se moze desiti dosta toga nepredvidivog
meni je samo zao sto se zene toliko lome oko dojenja-a trebale bi uzivati u majcinstvu i djetetu.obzirom da ce dobiti sto savjeta sa sto strana vec od zaceca-kad se beba rodi stize stvarnost koje nema u knjigama.patr bi tu trebala pomoci/ali da je to kod nekih tesko,je.svi smo samo ljudi,na kraju krajeva

----------


## Trina

zabrijala si ti malo više, pošla nadugo i naširoko. Aj uživaj!

----------


## ann-zgb

> zabrijala si ti malo više, pošla nadugo i naširoko. Aj uživaj!


koga ne zanima ne treba citati.zabrijala sam jer je dojenje vazno/i dalje mi je ruzno ovo gore opisano/nismo svi isti-eto.nikome ne zelim odmoci,svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje

----------


## Lilith31

moja patronazna je mislim dosla ravno iz pakla :Smile: sa vrata mi je u ruke ugurala letke proizvodjaca ad-a,naravno na njenom mantilu je bio logo istog proivodjaca,na rokovniku,olovci...zaprepastila se sto mrvica ima samo 2600 gr i odmah preporucila ad...kada sam ja rekla da dojim i da nema sanse da joj dam ad,trazila je da vidi dojke koje je gnjecila,stiskala i odmahivala glavom...na kraju me natjerala da legnem i dojim i rekla da je to jedini ispravan nacin...mrva je imala zticu za koju je ona rekla da nije nista,a mi smo zavrsili dva dana na suncanju,jer nismo otisli na vrijeme slusajuci nju...elem,kada je dosla drugi put,na vratima sam se zahvalila na posjeti i nisam je pustila u kucu...
dok smo bili u bolnici na suncanju,ja sam isla dojiti svaka 3 sata...preklinjala sam ih da dolazim i nocu-nisu mi dozvolili...ali su zato redovno prije nego ja dodjem na podoj,davali joj ad na sondu...na kraju su nam mislim i otpustili zbog mog stalnog protestiranja :Smile: 
osim patronaznih,meni nisu bili nista bolji ni ljekari u tom prvom mjesecu mrvinog zivota...isli smo svakih 7 dana na kontrolu,svaki dr koji nas je primio buljio je u tablice i bio zabrinut sto nije dobila onoliko koliko pise u tablici,..nakon mjesec dana ja sam odahnula,kada je prestala ta tortura...mrva nikada nije dobijala po tablicama i uvijek je bila na granici sa tezinom,ali od bebe sa 2600gr izrasla je u zdravu curicu koju sam dojila 2,5 godine i koja osim trodnevne groznice i jedne viroze nikada nije bila bolesna

----------

